
DNI James Clapper and his wife's personal emails have been hacked - NN88
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/teen-who-hacked-cia-email-is-back-to-prank-us-spy-chief
======
AnimalMuppet
Maybe it's just as well that he wasn't doing work on his personal email,
then...

~~~
NN88
maybe not, but this is kinda scary...

[https://twitter.com/dickreject/status/680155815345520640](https://twitter.com/dickreject/status/680155815345520640)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Um, my post was actually a comment on a different official, who _did_ official
work on her private email...

